# Replacement Fork for G519 Tribute Bike



## Michael Boyd (Aug 19, 2019)

If I want to put the correct fork on my 1942-43 G519 Columbia tribute , what should I be looking for? Thanks, Mike


----------



## motobiker46 (Aug 19, 2019)

Hi Mike,
I just recently got pulled into the world of G519 tribute bikes myself, so I’m definitely no expert as of yet. But for the front fork you want the “forged crown” style as opposed to the “plated” crown from a pre-war or early post-war Westfield/Columbia. My tribute bike is being built from a 1941 Columbia frame. Ironically, if you are starting with say, a 1941 Columbia frame for your tribute, the straight bar frames used the plated crown front fork and the curved bar frames have the sought after forged-crown fork. Kind of backwards from the standpoint of building a tribute bike since most builders prefer the straight bar frame (the curved bar frame actually was used a short time on the early G519s). One alternative would be to take a forged-crown front fork from a woman’s Westfield/Columbia and then shorten and thread down the steering tube pipe to fit (not really an easy task but doable). Sometimes its difficult (and expensive) to find the perfect front fork so you have to improvise. Hope this helps. An earlier thread in this forum has pics and more details about the front fork:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/g519-tribute-build.127747/
Good luck with the build! 

Bob


----------



## Michael Boyd (Aug 19, 2019)

Great info, and yes, I’ve looked at your thread....outstanding job.
Here are a few I’ve found, anything looking like it will work
Fork#1


----------



## Michael Boyd (Aug 19, 2019)

Fork # 2


----------



## Michael Boyd (Aug 19, 2019)

Fork # 3


----------



## Michael Boyd (Aug 19, 2019)

Fork # 4


----------



## motobiker46 (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi Mike,

I’ll have to take some measurements from my "G519" front fork to give you some reference for choosing a correct fork.

What year/make frame are you using for the build? I assume some variation of an early Westfield/Columbia. Keep in mind you’ll eventually need to add the upper and lower truss brackets along with truss rods to the front fork -- Al Berger at Bergerwerke http://www.bergerwerke.com/ reproduces the complete set if you’re looking for parts.

Bob


----------



## Michael Boyd (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi Bob,
That would be great, here are images of the bike I’m working with
Already snagged the front fender light, correct handlebars, grips , pump and, yes, I got the tire pump bracket from Bergerwerke, if I can get the correct fork , those parts you mentioned are my next move, and , of course new tires ( any guidance on most authentic looking Repro s would be appreciated as well.
Thanks for the help, Mike


----------



## Michael Boyd (Aug 20, 2019)

Also have replacement fender braces for front and back


----------



## Michael Boyd (Aug 20, 2019)

Another image


----------



## blackcat (Aug 20, 2019)

Hello;
I am interested in your G519 project, that's fine.
But in wiew of your frame, i must go on the restoration of HUFFMAN 1942, is the tightening of your seat tube that looks like.
Look at @johan willaert  post "1942 G519 HUFFMAN BIKE PROJECT" , it's an original!
That of @tango021 , is made form a WESTERN FLYER in HUFFMAN 1942 by Alan BERGER (bluffing).




Be careful, for the HUFFMAN, the fenders, chainguard and the complet crankset are not the same as the COLUMBIA.
My simple opinion .
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Michael Boyd (Aug 20, 2019)

Thank you and yes you are correct. The tightening seat post tube is slightly elevated above the frame a tad more than the Columbia , which seems to be more flush with the top of the frame and the tightening knob is on the frame, definitely see that and thank you. However , the chain guard, fenders (which are gothic) are correct for the Columbia and it already has come with those elements .
  It is a tribute bicycle . I’ll hunt a little to see availabilty of Huffman fenders , chainguard and crank, but I may live with the seat post area that you have pointed out and still stay Early Columbia with all other aspects . (It May come down to complete cost of bike and what I want to spend....I know, a strange concept)Still need a fork no matter which way I go.
I’m definitely learning on this one and am going to use it for living history events. The goal is then to do a later one.
Thanks for the info....definitely food for thought.


----------



## motobiker46 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hey Mike,
Yeah, it seems you have a bit of a hybrid going on -- do you go Columbia or do you go more towards Huffman? Like you said, it’s a Tribute bike -- just have fun building it. However it may be more difficult locating usable Huffman parts than Westfield/Columbia parts.

Regardless, you’ll probably want to replace the plate-crown front fork your bike currently uses with the solid crown version that you had several pics of. Interestingly, if you were building a Huffman G519, the lower truss bracket is integral to the front fork, much like the one on your bike right now...

I took a few measurements last night on my Columbia fork but seeing your latest pics, your best bet is to take some measurements off your existing fork as a reference for choosing a replacement. Front fork pics #3 & #4 seem to be from a woman’s bike, so again would require a bit of work on your end to make them fit. 

Bob


----------

